# Squats, high reps vs. low reps



## barc77 (May 17, 2002)

What does any one feel is the best way to add muscle by doing squats?  Using lower weight,  higher reps 12-15 range, or a higher weight/ low reps 4-6 range.   I feel I have my form good enough now to try some heavier weight.   Or is this something that will vary from person to person?   Keep in mind I am a newbie.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Robboe (May 17, 2002)

Both.

First set heavy/low reps, second set moderate/higher reps.


----------



## gopro (May 17, 2002)

As a newbie I would go with a pyramid scheme utilizing high, moderate, and low reps...

1 x 12-15
1 x 8-12
1 x 6-8
1 x 4-6


----------



## barc77 (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> As a newbie I would go with a pyramid scheme utilizing high, moderate, and low reps...
> 
> 1 x 12-15
> ...


This sounds identical to what I am doing now.  I will just start out heavier with the weight since I have not had much trouble finishing my sets.  Just wanted to make sure I was on the right track.

Thanks for the quick responces


----------



## gopro (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by barc77 *_
> 
> This sounds identical to what I am doing now.  I will just start out heavier with the weight since I have not had much trouble finishing my sets.  Just wanted to make sure I was on the right track.
> 
> Thanks for the quick responces



You are doing fine. Just make sure to take each set to near, or absolute failure, and you will grow. Every workout try to add some weight to the bar, even if its just 5 lbs!


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> As a newbie I would go with a pyramid scheme utilizing high, moderate, and low reps...
> 
> 1 x 12-15
> ...




just remember...  your trying to get big  dont hurt your self  
u know 
i like to do like a super set with light weight to get my form going
then i add weight...    justa thought...


----------

